# Smitten Coffee and Tea Bar, Singapore



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are ever in Singapore and in need of a good caffeine fix track down this place on Robertson Quay, Singapore.

Run by a delightful guy and a team of talented Barrista's it's a small shop with a bar, a few benches and the massive roaster all competing for space with a few more tables outside.

2 Blends and 2 Single Origins (one was a very excellent Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, I forget the others -sorry) were available as an Espresso based drink through an impressive commercial lever machine or a chemex. Beans are sold to take away as well.

The owner was happy to talk about coffee and told me they roast regularly for freshness.

The cream cakes and macaroons were also delicious.

They can also point you in the direction of other speciality coffee shops in Singapore if you ask nicely.

http://www.facebook.com/SmittenCafe?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

